# Anyone heard of a VG30 Y???



## DriftR (Apr 25, 2004)

Has anyone heard of the VG30 Y??? This engine is in a 1985 300zx that I am looking at buying. The engine was donated from a 1995 300zx, special edition. The engine is quadcam, twin throttle body and single turbo....it is completley stock and the guy that owns tells me that it is 220kw standard....I have seen the engine and what he claims it is, is true. If anyone can help me on any info on that engine it would be very helpful. As I can't find any info on it.

Thanx


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DriftR said:


> Has anyone heard of the VG30 Y??? This engine is in a 1985 300zx that I am looking at buying. The engine was donated from a 1995 300zx, special edition. The engine is quadcam, twin throttle body and single turbo....it is completley stock and the guy that owns tells me that it is 220kw standard....I have seen the engine and what he claims it is, is true. If anyone can help me on any info on that engine it would be very helpful. As I can't find any info on it.
> 
> Thanx


Its a Cima motor.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A quadcam , twin throttle body , SINGLE turbo? I never heard of one of those. The nonturbo 300Z VG30DE made 220 Hp without any boost as I recall , so a single turboed version of that engine should make even more.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey man don't double post


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> hey man don't double post


Who are you talking to.


----------



## DriftR (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey thanx for the info, it is indeed a Cima engine... from what I have read its basically just a VG30DET.

Sorry about the double post my stupid fault, didn't mean to


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

DriftR said:


> Sorry about the double post my stupid fault, didn't mean to


No prob


----------

